# growing plants on driftwood



## rade17 (Apr 24, 2006)

what kind of plants can you attatch to driftwood and how do you do it?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

java fern is the main one and i think you can do anubias too? not sure but im no expert... just attatch with rubber band or fishing line works best(invisible)


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I've also attached java moss using fishing line.

Next time I'm going to try rubber bands because it seems like they'd be easier to work with and adjust.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> I've also attached java moss using fishing line.
> 
> Next time I'm going to try rubber bands because it seems like they'd be easier to work with and adjust.


i had a rubber on my java fern but recently replaced it with line ... im kind of a perfectionist... didnt like seeing that band


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Even better than fishing line is brown thread to blend in with your driftwood... also much easier to cut off once your plants take root IMO.

Also, I have attached several varietys of java fern, anubias and of course java moss to my driftwood. Good luck!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

id say rubber band..since it breaks off later (few weeks)? and by then ur java fern has rooted itself close to the driftwood so it wont really need a permanent thing to hold it on...but if u have the plant \drift wood near high current areas...definitly use Fishing line....rubberband will break off after a while


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont know how large the wood is, but you can also drill a hole into the wood and plant subtate into the hole and plant it there also.

Only works if its a large hunk of wood.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rade17 said:


> *what kind of plants can you attatch to driftwood * and how do you do it?


Since everyone told you how to use thread and fishing line to attach plants to driftwood, I will add that you also can use hair nets on rocks..
I have a rock covered in Riccia fluitans, attached by spreading the plant as evenly as possible over the top. Then you put the hair net over the top, and tie it as tight as you can on the bottom of the rock.
Then after it grows, it looks like a bush







sort of like a chia pet lol
You can also use:

Riccia sp. 'dwarf'
Monosolenium tenerum (Pelia)
any type of moss works for the hair net thing too..

any moss, or plant that grows from a rhizome Like java ferns, anubias, and laganandra will work tied to a piece of drift wood.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Ive always found tacs to work quite well.


----------

